
Steve Mnuchin: Losing Human Jobs to AI “Not Even on Our Radar Screen - petergatsby
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/24/steve-mnuchin-axios-ai-workforce/
======
dv_dt
Ahh, so the same strategy of handling looming issues here as for climate
change...

